# Master Light and DA10?



## texbike (Oct 21, 2004)

Okay, I think I already know the answer to this, BUT would it be wrong to outfit a MXL with DA 10 (7800)? 

Would the world explode if a DA 10 group were to be mounted on this most Italian of Italian bikes?

Here's the problem: I have a pristine DA10 kit along with a pristine, NOS MXL. The rest of my fleet is DA equipped and I don't want to support another standard.

I had considered selling the MXL, but after picking it up this weekend to take pics of it, I realized that I couldn't do it. 

Does anyone have a Master X Light outfitted with 10 speed DA (7800)? If so, I'd love to see pictures of it to see how bad it would actually look. 

Thanks for the input!

Texbike


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

It's been done. It ain't right, but it's been done.


----------



## Morison (Oct 31, 2005)

*Controversial, perhaps*

I can't say that I'd do it, but I'd rather see you do than let such a wonderful bike sit and collect dust.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2008)

texbike said:


> Okay, I think I already know the answer to this, BUT would it be wrong to outfit a MXL with DA 10 (7800)?
> 
> Would the world explode if a DA 10 group were to be mounted on this most Italian of Italian bikes?
> 
> ...


I'm thinking you could probably guess what my reaction would be??


----------



## gomango (Aug 30, 2006)

After putting a little over 1600 miles on such a beast this summer, you'll definitely survive this indiscretion to ride another season or two. I have a mix of DA and Ultegra on my 2000 Master. Such a mongrel. Oh, by the way, check out the prices on new Campy. Now that's not funny!


----------



## texbike (Oct 21, 2004)

toomanybikes said:


> I'm thinking you could probably guess what my reaction would be??


You should consider changing your user name to "TooMuchCampy". 

Texbike


----------



## texbike (Oct 21, 2004)

gomango said:


> After putting a little over 1600 miles on such a beast this summer, you'll definitely survive this indiscretion to ride another season or two. I have a mix of DA and Ultegra on my 2000 Master. Such a mongrel. Oh, by the way, check out the prices on new Campy. Now that's not funny!


I'd love to see a couple pics of it! 

Texbike


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

*Probably nothing wrong with it..*

I have Campy on my Master X-Light. I recently bought another bike and had them take the D/A stuff off and replace it with Chorus U.T.. I'm used to riding Campy and like the thumb shifters. One plus about Shimano is my LBS stocks a lot of Shimano components. Campy is usually special order, so I buy over the Internet. For me it's easier to ride bikes with the same component group.

It's your bike, do what you want. 

Most folks on the road don't even know what a Master X-Light is anyway (steel is rare these days). 

Since you already have th D/A group I'd use it.


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

I tried to do this with a Dream I built up a couple of years ago. You know how it goes, free parts sitting around, save some money.

I got the crank on, I got the shifters on and I stood back and took a look. That bike looked so sad standing there, kind of the look a dog gets when you put a clown costume on it.

Frankly, it broke my heart. So I stripped it all off and restarted with Chorus.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2008)

texbike said:


> You should consider changing your user name to "TooMuchCampy".
> 
> Texbike


No.

Just enough.


----------



## gomango (Aug 30, 2006)

We all have our own motivitations for using the components we choose. On my Master Light, which I rescued from a bike swap last January for $280, I was looking for a steel frame that I could put big miles on. We do a great deal of short to medium length day trips. I wanted bulletproof, yet light weight components that could be readily obtainable even in northern Minnesota cities such as Duluth. One of the guys I train with had an old Pinarello he used for triathlon training. The frame was shot, so we used what we could and purchased mostly NOS DA 9speed components. To make a long story a little longer, I rode the bike hard last summer on these trips. I constantly had favorable comments from fellow riders along the routes. Again, do what you want, it is your bike. Just don't let the thing sit there like some museum piece. As a final thought, if you really need Campy components, install the DA right now and ride the bike. Start collecting the Campy pieces you really want and rebuild the bike over the winter. That's what I will do with the Merckx TSX Century I purchased last night.


----------



## texbike (Oct 21, 2004)

terry b said:


> I tried to do this with a Dream I built up a couple of years ago. You know how it goes, free parts sitting around, save some money.
> 
> I got the crank on, I got the shifters on and I stood back and took a look. *That bike looked so sad standing there, kind of the look a dog gets when you put a clown costume on it.*
> 
> Frankly, it broke my heart. So I stripped it all off and restarted with Chorus.


LOL!!!  

That is EXACTLY what I'm afraid of. 

However, I just need to stop worrying about it, build the bike up and enjoy the hell out of it. 

Now, should I build it with a threaded Prescia chrome fork or a Force carbon? 

Cheers,

Texbike


----------



## rdolson (Sep 2, 2003)

When I first got my '06 MXL, I built it up with DA, and a TRIPLE no less!!! Had a set of Ksyrium SL3's on it as well. While it worked great, I thought it looked a little, well, dorky.

Over last winter, on went Campy Chorus compact, and a nice set of handbuilt Record hubs with Ambrosio tubular rims 3X and a nice Brooks Team Pro Ti saddle. 

All is right with the world now. I even heard her whisper "Mille Grazi" during our first century this spring!


----------



## Shojii (Nov 27, 2004)

Dude, I travelled through Italy last year and most of the 'nag riders I saw were using Ultegra or Dura-Ace. You'd be in good company... sorry for the belated reply


----------



## thedips (Mar 26, 2007)

screw it... do it..


----------



## Shojii (Nov 27, 2004)

Yeah Milram, Rabobank and Mapei did too, admittedly not on steel but 'nags all the same...If it feels good, do it.


----------

